

Lock-free Stack for Windows - skazka16
http://kukuruku.co/hub/cpp/lock-free-stack-for-windows

======
wizzardy
these guys stealing articles from other site (without adding any references).
The original article (in Russian):
[http://habrahabr.ru/post/223361/](http://habrahabr.ru/post/223361/)

~~~
dkersten
_without adding any references_

Really? There is a link at the top of the article: "ORIGINAL SOURCE"

